# NYU-Tisch & UCLA - Film Portfolio



## uchiha_sasuke (May 23, 2009)

I personaly don't know what to put in my portfolio that would "SUPER AMAZE" or "TRIPLE WOW" these admissioners!! Does anybody have any tips?!? Has anybody gone through this process and got accepted by these schools?!? or has anybody who failed to get into these school, but they know why they were unsuccessful and they know how to improve in order to retry to get in?!? Please I need a lot of advices! I've never ever applyed to these schools and programs before!! PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## caccie (May 25, 2009)

Good question.Hoping someone gives some tips~!


----------



## color soup (May 25, 2009)

hey there.  i applied to nyu this year and got in; personally i think what worked for me was figuring out what they wanted for each requirement.  obviously the dialogue scenes are going to represent your writing abilities, so i assumed that the film portfolio needed to convey what the dialogue could not, so i sent my most visual films.  i think this is where conceptual takes precedent, and you are allowed to be as abstract, artistic, and unconventional as you want.  i think that it probably has little to do with production value and more to do with concept.  this being said, it's obviously a case-by-case scenario, and what did work with me might not have worked with someone else.  
every single element in your application needs to build a larger picture that represents your individual style, and its just a matter of figuring out how each requirement can fulfill that step.  think logically about what it is that they are asking for and how your own personal style can satisfy that request.  
hope that helps.


----------



## lotrfan (Jul 25, 2009)

Please read my reply for this thread. 
http://forums.studentfilms.com...86066451/m/426104822
It should make a lot of things clear, not only in terms of your portfolio but also why you feel a need to "TRIPLE WOW" these schools.


----------

